# new lift at breck



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I know most everyone here likes to work for turns, but I am sure some of you also venture into ski areas on occaision. I was wondering what everyone thought about the new lift to the top of Peak 8. If you don't know this will be finished in nov-dec and will be the highest lift in north america. It doesnt open up any new terrain but just adds lift service to previously hikable terrain like independence bowl and the 45-50 degree steep lake chutes. I work at the area and am split on whether or not I like the move. THe hike wasn't bad and was just long enough to keep most of the gapers away from fresh tracks, now it'll just turn into the t-bar but without the rediculously long line. I just feel that it was a special place to go in the area and now the bowl wil loose what made it great. I guess it'll just give us a head start to venture to peak 5 and 6. Any thoughts.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Whatever, I could care less really. Summit County is like Orlando and Breck is DisneyWorld. That place can have all the lifts and gapers it wants, wait, they're already there. Fukin breck, pffft...


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

I was just lamenting the fact that I had mostlikley got my last top to bottom every turn untracked in Imperial. But I also thought when the peak 10 chair went in that the burn was ruined. It was but the easy acess to the S side of 10 made up for it. 

I am a little bummed but a 23 year perpective on the mountain tells me it will make it better. I mentioned the down side but here are a few pro's in my book.  Lake chutes daily not yearly. Less of to possibly no line on T-bar = more pow on the N. side of lift. Snowboarders will most likley ride new lift instead of T-bar again leading to less lines in both places. New terrain to share with my daughter who boards and won't ride T. Whales tail to top of 7 with no hike. I guess I am a half full guy but i think it's good even if selfishly I don't want it. sj


----------



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

Imperial Chair is only gonna have 15 chairs on it to start with a 45 chair max. And they are gonna groom a swath from it down so the gapers can make a clusterfuck of the liftline. Way to go Breck!


----------



## phatpow1 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Ski Breckinwind, brekinfridge, wreck-n-binge*

Breck sucks. Many times I met people that would show me the good stuff, lines, trees. Nothin' good. It just plain sucks. Nothin' Breck has compares to Copper. Hell, lines under Pali at the Basin beat all of Summit County inbounds skiing. Breck?.....Are you kidding?


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

I think it's cool. Breck's so damn flat it seems all you do is ride a lift all day. This should help, but A-Basin still smokes it without high speed quads.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

I think it's cool. Breck's so damn flat it seems all you do is ride a lift all day. This should help, but A-Basin still smokes it without high speed quads.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

A-Basin's the only place to be (unless of course you're at Alta, T-ride, or Jackson, but they're just larger forms of A-Basin).

COUNT


----------



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

10 bucks says Breck does not get that lift finished for this season.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

though the terrain isn't the best Breck is the best place I can work at and still go to school on the front range. The thread was about how people who skied at breck felt about the new lift. If you don't like breck no one cares. Many people dont like breck and they all have the same arguments: it gets rediculously flat at th bottom its crowded as hell. I personaly think there is some fun to be had on that mountain. ANd to answer the question the thing breck has that can compete with any ski area is the freeway 8 park. It's world class and better/bigger than anyhting else in CO. And the afrorementioned lake chutes that are now lift serviced are steeper than pali./any thing in the vicinity of copper mountain.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Regardless of ski hill snobbery, there is fun to be had on *almost* any ski hill in Colorado, at least for me there is. But I can always have fun, there IS a party in my pants, after all. Gapers are going to be at all of the hills here except maybe Silverton; we won't ever be rid of them. That's why lots of us have jobs I guess.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

nice post whitelightning. I always joke that you can tell when someone hasen't lived in CO. for at least 5 years. Is they will dis a resort as not worth it. When we all know it's good to know them all cuz when your fav gets 2 and your least fav gets 10. Well dust on crust or face shots? One of my favs is Powderhorn weekday storm is like having the Shadows at the Boat all to yourself for the whole day. 

When someone dissis a major resort as unworthy I also think. To bad you can't read a topo or a weather report makes me wonder what kind of snow you do find in the BC when you venture there 8) . But I digres. I spent my formative years at Alta and the Bird so i was probably snobby at one point also. So no worries if you don't like Breck one less rearend I have to ride the lift with. Just kidding if you do end up having to ski breck give me a hollar i will still show you around. 

And in closing i spend 329 on a pas that gives me unlimited T-Bar,E chair and the Poli (thats right at least half my turns)dis all you want the shit eating grin is going nowhere. peace love and 6 fresh. sj


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Even though its been a few years since I hiked Imperial or the Lake Chutes, I'm bummed that they're putting in the lift. I found out about it just after the comment period had closed and wasn't able to register my "Don't put a lift up Imperial" voice with the USFS. I loved doing the hikes up there way back when and had some great days on the lake chutes before it was part of the ski area. 

Hey SJ - don't you show anyone who's dissing Breck any of the sweet stashes we know up there! Let 'em go to MJ or the Basin!

Remember everyone - Breck sucks - there are lots of better areas! Wherever you go, you DON'T want to go to Breck!!!!! :lol:


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't get me wrong: Just because I posted A-Basin as my favorite doesn't mean I don't love Breck, too. I spend about 40 of my annual days at Breck and can remember an epic day of top-to-bottom slushy hero-moguls on the Mach (In addition to countless other irreplaceable days on the infamous 6-Chair, or E-Chair for that matter). As for the new lift, I'm not sure where I stand. I look forward to not having to hike for the Lake Chutes, but then again, that is part of the experience. And of course I fear the snow up there not being as good as it used to be. Guess we'll just have to deal with it and wait and see about the conditions.

COUNT


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Andy H- Even if you would have voiced your opinion before the final approval, it would have just been trumped by a serious amount of VAIL MONEY! Nothing was going to stop that project.

As for the lift: Great. It will open up more opportunities to ski other Peaks. Have you heard of the master plan for this mountain? It includes opening more gates to access Peak 5, 6, 9, and 10.


----------



## JJH (Oct 14, 2003)

one word. WIND. how often is the t-bar closed cause of WIND? Good luck .


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Marko it is my understanding that vail is working on getting 6 open for hiking. wind about 7 to 10 days a year just like the other summit resorts. sj


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

wind blows south along the peak ten range from 1-10 the new chair is protected from wind on the south side of peak 8 and the unloading station is just below the summit of peak 8 it can run theoretically when it is to windy for other chairs at breck.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Highlands Bowl...new chair*

For sure the steepest chair on the continent. Now there's another 1ooo ft
of vertical in Highlands Bowl.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

Hey Whip, shshshsh.... Breck, Vail, A Basin and all those other Denver suburbs RULE!!!!! Nothing to be seen here in the roaring fork valley. In fact the skiing here pretty much TOTALLY SUCKS!!!! Even If it is home of one of the steepest new chairs on the continent... It will never be as good as Breck...

MM


----------



## andy (Oct 13, 2003)

haha :lol: 

MM that's funny.

You think the roaring fork valley is a secret. Man that's a good one.


----------



## bula (Feb 2, 2005)

There's a reason why the t bar doesn't go up further and why its a t-bar. wind. The t-bar itself doesn't open until january. The lake chutes don't have snow until february and aren't open unless the avy conditions are stellar. In short, I think the new lift will be open for twenty-30 days of the year max, the lake chutes will be open less than that, and the imperial bowl will turn into the bunk that is the copper bowl. unless you hike while the lift is closed, which is fairly break even. 

breck *had* some of the best in bounds hiking in the state. but, hopefully the lift will spread out the traffic enough to keep some stashes available when its open, but mostly the hikers will get to hike it while the conditions keep the new lift closed and relegated to advertising only. 
8)


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I might not be able to get a full Vail pass this year, and I live and work here. Maybe I will have to learn Breck and A-Basin and get a Colorado Pass. Pretty frustrating that it works that way. My pass comes out of pocket, and I have to pay like $769 for a Vail Merchant Pass, and I'm required to go to some pointless class that costs an exta $50 or something. Lame.


----------

